# Wanting to make texting buddies



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

So I'm looking for texting buddies. You know, the ones where we can look out for each other and tell each other our problems. I promise I won't ever spam or call you guys unless we feel comfortable doing so and would also be great way to overcome our social anxiety. So any takers! Let's overcome this together!


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Where from?


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

USA,nj.


----------



## Geeo (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds great, send me your phone number, I live in Texas


----------



## ilovefood (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm looking for texting buddies as well . Do you use iMessage or Whatsapp?


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Sure! PM me if you (or anyone else looking at this thread) want to text~
I'm from canada. I like books and art and animals. It'd be fun to get to know you and I'll listen to your problems :3


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't have a cell phone.


----------



## SoulGem (Feb 17, 2014)

I also want to have some chat friends, I'm drowning in loneliness each day.


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

If your interested send me your number


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Same, anyone wanting to text feel free to PM me for my number.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

SoulGem said:


> I also want to have some chat friends, I'm drowning in loneliness each day.


I will chat with u, I can PM my number if u like. I too am very lonely moving from England for a job and business.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm open to anyone


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm Nikki, twenty years old and from NJ USA. I have skype and yahoo but you'd have to private message for them. Even just chatting on the site I'm fine with. I would be comfortable with friendly chat and gladly listen to vents that we may relate to some degree. Texting for a good while before doing any further to cam and all that is preferred since I'd like to get to know the person first.

Anyone may contac me if readig this. I could use a nice handful of texting buddies that relate especially with anxiety. Sorry if I may make many typos or overuse chatspeak since I'm on mobile and it's all I can access at the moment. I can be very literate if that's important to you.


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

I would love some texting buddies! LINE anyone?


----------



## jubby (Nov 16, 2011)

If you want to talk about anything, pm me and we can text. I'm never too busy to try making a new friend.


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

i'm down. i always enjoy listening and helping


----------



## alaskuh (Apr 17, 2013)

i'm literally never busy so if anyone wants to text on whatsapp i'm here~


----------



## Rangadan (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys I'm from Australia in need of someone to talk to ive got iMessage pm me your numbers and we can go from there


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking for texting buddies too! Preferably anyone from USA. Pm me so we can exchange numbers.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey im 25 f From the NY area.. id enjoy texting


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Same here! Anyone want a texting buddy message me  I'm from Australia so hopefully I can text someone from overseas or I could just get one of those apps lol


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

deuss said:


> I would love some texting buddies! LINE anyone?


im down to text and have some buddies


----------



## andy2791 (Mar 25, 2014)

yes i'm interested. PM me your number if anyone wants to chat


----------



## Medli (Aug 31, 2011)

I would love to have a texting buddy. Message me


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't have a smartphone so can't text abroad unfortunately. Any Brits that want a text buddy, feel free to PM me your number.


----------



## James56 (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone is free to text me also


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd love a text buddy, but texting abroad costs an awful lot. Feel free to send me a message with your number though if you're from the UK. c:


----------



## scornfultacos (Jun 6, 2014)

This is cool! I'd like to have buddies to talk to as well:yes


----------



## michaelwyatt2014 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yo - feel free to text me, dudes. 
7064181869
(text only) 
Just mention that you're from SAS.


----------



## username90 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm 23 and M also from the NY area. If anyone wants to talk I'm up for it


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

Txt me at 6308429132. Pls dont call coz i will freak out haha. Also mention that youre from SAS. Im male, 22 and international student here in Chicago!!! Dont hesitate to txt me. Im always happy to make new friends. Love lots!!!


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Message me, From madison, wisconsin, 18 years old and a male, would love to text anyone really! Im pretty kewl, talk about anything and everything. Hmu


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

message me!


----------



## BodySurfer1988 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm from Rhode Island and would like a texting friend also, can only text people in the U.S. sorry. Message me info.


----------

